# Highly Motivated Independent Worker



## rapunzelkk@yahoo.com (Feb 7, 2012)

Kaitlin E. Kennedy
406 Vista Ridge
Radford, VA 24141
(717) 574-5643
RapunzelKK@yahoo.com

Objective:	
As an entry-level medical coder, I am looking for an opportunity to gain some experience. I am willing to travel or relocate, and am willing to negotiate in terms of salary. While I am a novice coder, I have multiple years of office and medical office experience to my name. I am hoping for an opportunity to prove myself and to sharpen my skills.

Accomplishments: 
o	I received my license as a Certified Medical Coder in October of 2011.
o	In order to keep my skills up to date, I have received multiple certifications in medical office administration and a variety of other administrative computer programs.
o	A veteran of more than twelve  years retail experience and another ten in an office environment, I have extensive skills in customer service and hospitality.
o	I am obsessed with detail and accuracy regarding all aspects of my work.
o	I am deadline-driven and strive to complete projects perfectly and on time if not ahead of schedule.
o	I work extremely well with others and am equally capable of either taking the lead, or doing my share in a supporting role.
o	As a highly-motivated independent worker, I am able to complete research and projects with very little or no assistance.
o	The customer's needs are a top priority; because of this I often exceeded expectations in customer satisfaction as well as office productivity.


Certifications:
Certified Professional Coder
MS Office Suite
Quark Express

HTML Programming
Adobe Acrobat



Experience:
SODEXO; Montgomery Regional Hospital
April 2009

With the aid of Manpower Staffing I worked with Mr. Patrick Turi, head of SODEXO Inc. for Montgomery Regional Hospital.  As his temporary secretary I preformed a variety of tasks such as data entry, answering and relaying telephone calls, managing email, and interacting with the various members of the housekeeping staff.  The amount of work to be done was expected to take a month, but I finished in three weeks.  Mr. Turi was greatly satisfied and expressed a desire to work with me again should the occasion arise.
Capital Blue Cross
December 2008

During the winter of 2008 JFC Staffing Services placed me with a branch office of Capital Blue Cross; the primary form of medical insurance of the area. This was my first introduction to medical coding and though I had no formal training I quickly mastered my assigned tasks of filing claims, contacting customers over the phone, and notating and submitting the appropriate paperwork. I was well reviewed by my supervisor as well as my representative from JFC. 


State of Pennsylvania, Office of Inspector General
February 2004 – April 2007

This position allowed me to cultivate most of my customer service skills.  As an anonymous representative on the Pennsylvania Welfare Fraud and Collections Hotline, it was my duty to record tips regarding possible welfare fraud.  Using specialized software and a vocabulary of unique codes, I typed and submitted the allegations to the officers under the Inspector General.  The other half of my duties included assisting persons indebted to the state of Pennsylvania in paying off their debts by helping them manage their accounts and printing and shipping payment booklets to their homes.  Because of the sensitive nature of many of these cases, a large percentage of my customers were irate and frustrated when I received their call.  However, by the time they hung up they were calm and satisfied.


WyoTech Institute
May 2007 – October 2007

Right2Hire staffing placed me with WyoTech Institute, a technical college renowned for its comprehensive automotive program.  As a Student Financial Guide, it was my job to assist potential students in completing the various steps necessary in order for them to attend classes.  All communication was done either over the telephone or via email.  This included walking them through the FAFSA form, helping them acquire financial aid, and suggesting places to live during the course of the school year. 


Education:		
Bachelor of Fine Arts; Computer Animation; 
Edinboro University of Pennsylvania, Edinboro, PA
Graduated May 2002, Cum Laude – 3.47


----------

